# Forge World Jigsaw...



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Forgeworld sent another of there news flashes.

A jigsaw! So exciting.... 



> A Glimpse of the Future
> Although we have called a temporary pause on new releases while we get everybody`s orders to them, we're not resting on our laurels and we have a number of exciting new models on the way. By way of a teaser, over the next few updates we will be revealing a part of one of our new models to wet your appetite for the New Year. If you collect and assemble these teaser shots, you be able to see the whole thing!
> 
> 
> ...


Our Second Teaser Picture
With this newsflash comes our second teaser picture of a forthcoming model for the New Year, which I know is already generating a lot of speculation! Look for the final piece of the puzzle close to Christmas.









​


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like Inquisition terminators, probably the ones with TH and SS...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

weeee Grey Knight terms with SS + TH =)).

Gonna get some of them for my Praetorians =D.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think these guys are gonna have a hefty price tag too, metal grey knights are stupid money for 5 so who much will five in resin cost i wonder?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks like a good sculpt though! I've never had a forgeworld bit... but looks good!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

probably a forge world terminator cpt with a storm shield!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks interesting from here, will keep an eye out for the other shots. 

As to the price, I wouldn't see it as a massive issue, anyone who's gone DH knows they're be paying over the odds compared to other armies anyway due to the high metal content. I'm reckoning these will be really popular for most DH players.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, these would be one of the few FW pieces I approve of pricewise, as it's a minute jump from metal to resin anyway. Glad to see the GK are finally getting some love from FW.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll agree that it's inquisitorial, but it seems to be more proportional for power armor


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I bet it's a GK captain of some kind. Or it could be an Inquisitor. That would be badass.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

it would be quite funny if someone guessed it was a slaanesh lord of something. or maybe a grot captain:biggrin: But I'm starting to think it's a new ordo xenos commander


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I still stand by saying its apart of a GK terminator squad with SS and TH, because there isn't any from GW (GK kind).


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well here is a spot of good news Forge World has droped there prices a little so my guess is that whatever it is it wount be to god offle expensive.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Forgeworld prices are a hell of a lot more tempting now. There are still a huge amount more than plastic but when you compare them in quality and price to the metal models they look a far better prospect than they used to.

I can't imagine resin Grey Knights being a bad idea at all considering the whole range is in metal.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like a GK Temie with a Storm Shield and some other weapon. KOOL! I don't like the metal Termies, they're too hard to convert.

-Dirge


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would go with terminator too, cant wait to see the rest of it, got a lord zafour or what ever his name the other day and hes very very nice and massive too


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks awesome. Whatever it is : grey knight, ordo xenos commander, inquisitor etc ill probs be getting one. PLease keep up to date


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For some reason, my first reaction was Inquisitor Hand, of Warhammer Monthly fame. Something about the armor just reminds me of him. It's probably a Grey Knight Captain, though. It'd be a fitting release with the way they're directing their Siege of Vraks series with Chaos Space Marines and whatnot.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah. FW has really been showing the inquisition some love lately. First those awesome landraider and razorback kits, and now this.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The image title is a bit of a giveaway. Daemonhunter.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wachaza said:


> The image title is a bit of a giveaway. Daemonhunter.


true, we all know it's going to be inquisition, but we're trying to find out what the model is exactly. is it a termie, an inquisitor, a cherub? :laugh:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The new image has arrived!

I've updated the first post.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I spy Inquisitor/Grand Master.

Something's good for Imperial Armour 6 =D.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was a bit disappointed to see that Jez had already done it after my 2 minutes of work. Anyway, here is a picture that is stuck together a little better than his:


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

sexy! But i cant tell if its in terminator armour or not?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

that looks like standard armor


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> true, we all know it's going to be inquisition, but we're trying to find out what the model is exactly. is it a termie, an inquisitor, a cherub? :laugh:


Terminator.



Steel Rain said:


> that looks like standard armor


Compare to the Grey Knight Terminators and the power armour grey knight. The feet, leg armor and gloves/arms are the same style as the terminator suits.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

This is Forgeworld. Could go either way.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's 40mm base, and fills it, and looking at the scale of 25mm to a larger base, it's Terminator Scale.

That's if the design of the armour doesn't confirm it for you.

Grey Knight
Terminatotr

I'm guessing this is a Grey Knight, rather than Malleus inquisitor, due to the Liber Maleficum, or whatever it's called, housed in the chest of the armour.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm hoping it's an inquisitor, but chances are it's a GK like you said. They need some more Inquisitor models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looking better all the time, that sword is very very nice,cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i dont know who or what he is, but i reckon its Solomon Lok 

M


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Why would it be Lok? They already have a bitching Lok figure. (The pointing robed inquisitor with the servo-skull)

I think it's going to be a new character, invented by FW for apocalypse.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't like the mask - was it necessary?










Games Workshop managed to piece together the Jigsaw without fucking it up!

I guess Allessio was on holiday that day...


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

> I guess Allessio was on holiday that day...




lol :laugh:

its a lovely mini but i agree on the mask


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I love it, I want it, when can I have it?, can I have it now?, what about now?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

whens it out and will there be a squad with it?


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

From leafing around various forums (though a certain one happens to be my favorite) I have found a bunch of GK stuff, either demonhunters are getting a boost or the inquisition codex is coming out. If you check out some other forums there are pics of a grey knight redeemer and (insanely tight) razorback. Great find Jez!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A painted image.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I had mine up first


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Unfortunately I think it's terrible, apart from the sword yet another too highly detailed model, I prefer simple and memorable not big and over detailed, nothing really draws the eye to the model.


----------

